# Rokon vs. Quad



## Wallrat

I'm planning on getting one or the other...does anyone here have any experience with the Rokon? I love their mountaingoat nimbleness, but I'm concerned with their dependability. A friend of mine has two Honda quads, one with 8000 miles, the other with 12000, so that's a strong point for them. I'd hate to be broken down 30 miles from camp on a bike.


----------



## ZoomZoom

As I recall when I last looked (it's been a few years), the Rokon's were very reliable. That said, personally, I'm sticking with quads as they have significantly more uses.


----------



## Jerry D Young

Depends somewhat on the terrain. Lots of open terrain, I'd say the quad. But for heavy forests, or really steep ground, I'd go with the ROKON. I would carry a few spare parts, and a tool set if I was venturing very far from home, but I think the ROKON has an acceptable level of reliability.

Just my opinion.


----------



## stand

*unless you'[ve got a big critter down, 30 miles is nothing.*

Without the issue of meat spoilage, or being taken by bears, coyotes, etc, so you have to sit out a night by a fire, and walk all the next day, so what? Get a satellite phone if such things really worry you.

Someplace, (Great Northern Tools, or Harbor Freight)? I saw a 2 speed, auto trannie motorbike for like $500! We are getting ripped off SO badly by the motorcycle industry! Sheesh, those same bikes cost 1/4 as much in Asia. There's no air bags or smog issues, as is true of the cars, so it's strictly a mess-over of the public.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Dependability is not a worry with the Rokon. IMO, cargo capacity is their greatest limitation when compared to a Quad.


----------



## Jerry D Young

For serious situations where you need cargo space I'd add the in-line trailer.

Just a thought.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Jerry D Young said:


> For serious situations where you need cargo space I'd add the in-line trailer.
> 
> Just a thought.


Wouldn't you lose mobility by doing that?


----------



## HozayBuck

*I was wondering about the $$ difference....here is a used Rokon on ebay...
Other Makes Other Makes | eBay

pretty well set up and I guess price wise ...I just don't know.

Sales and Service : Price List

ROKON PRICE LIST
Description Price
Rokon Trail-Breaker $6,175.00
Rokon Ranger $6,175.00
Rokon Scout $5,775.00
General Accessories
Description Part Number Price
Trail Maintenance Kit1 100412 $175.95
Electric Start Option (Includes Recoil Start) ESTART $400.00
Camouflage Upgrade (Std Red, Black, F.Green) 109026 $200.00
Wheel Free Carrier, Transports Rokon2 109015 $600.00
Wheel Free Carrier Ramp Kit VH-55RK $125.00
Auto Grab Front Suspension with new Bike 108299 $400.00
Auto Grab Front Suspension Kit 108299KIT $500.00
Gun Boot and Bracket, Full Plastic Case 109011 $150.00
Tow Bar Kit 100893 $65.00
Brush Busters (protects hands & brake levers) 109019 $75.00
Easy Loop Lock 109003 $40.00
Hourmeter/Tachometer 109029 $115.00
Radial Tire Upgrade 8x12x26 100842 $170.00
Game Carrier4 109018 $250.00
Wheel Chains, Snow and Ice 109001 $115.00
Single Track Trailer 104050 $1,095.00
Utility Saddle Bag (set of 2) 109200 $125.00
Utility Bag4 109017 $95.00
Anti-Theft Ignition Switch 105021 $85.95
Easy Loop Lock 109003 $40.00
Gun Rack Basic 109010 $45.00
Side Car 104166 $1,095.00
GPS/Cell Phone Holder 109110 $75.00
Rokon Storage Cover 109014 $105.00
Rokon Tire Stud Kit 109023 $45.00
Windshield 109030 $125.00
T-Shirt Only on a Rokon White L, XL, XXL TSHIRTWH $19.95
50 Year T-Shirt Black L, XL, XXL TSHIRTBLK $19.95
Hat Rokon 2x2, Camo or Red 109025 $15.00
Agricultural Accessories
Description Part Number Price

Power Take Off Kit 104066 $275.00
Rigid Tow Bar 103181 $25.00
Log Skidder3 104264 $895.00
Generator 2,000 Watts6 105000 $895.00
Irrigation/General Purpose Pump6 105105 $795.00
Mounting Plate for Pump/Generator 104303 $295.00
Hose for Pump 105106 $350.00
Lawn Mower, 3 Gang Reel3 104170 $1,495.00
Agri Spray Tank, 50 Gallons, 10 GPM3 105012 $2,195.00
Broadcast Spreader3 103192 $450.00
Spring Tooth Rake2 104101 $695.00
Three Point Hitch 104161 $595.00
Mold Board Plow 10"5 104100 $495.00
Cultivator5 104105 $495.00
Disc Harrow3 104104 $695.00

View Dealer List
Order Form

Consists of Fuel Filter, Air Filter, Spark Plug, Spark Plug Wrench, 2 Connecting Links, 2 Half Links, Extra Length of Chain, Chain Breaker, Pull Rope, Low Pressure Tire Gauge, 9/16th Wrench, CO2 Flat Tire Kit & Drive Belt in Leather Pouch.
Mounts on your vehicle with a 2" receiver hitch. Ramp is optional for $125.00
Requires 103181 Rigid Tow Bar.
Replaces Rear Seat.
Requires 104161 Three Point Hitch
Requires 104303 Mounting Plate and 104066 PTO Kit

I guess price wise it's in the same ball park as the average 4 wheeler... guess I'd go with the Quad simply because I'm a big guy and not as "Balanced"  as ! once was...*


----------



## NaeKid

The Rokon has been around quite a long time

Company homepage with pricing

In my hometown in BritshColumbia, there are quite a few guys who bought Rokon's for hunting / fishing purposes. I have chatted with them about their rigs, and, while they like them, they don't love them. It is very easy for the bike to grab terrain and toss the rider. Most of the riders leave their feet off the pegs and use their feet like outriggers to help keep the bike balanced.











You can easily out-ride a Rokon with an average dirt-bike or dual-sport, but, where the Rokon shines is in the fact that it is just a tractor ... it goes and goes, as long as you can keep it upright.


----------



## Jerry D Young

mosquitomountainman said:


> Wouldn't you lose mobility by doing that?


You almost always lose some mobility with a trailer, but I think it would be worth it for the extra cargo space.

Just my opinion.


----------



## labouton

Wallrat said:


> I'm planning on getting one or the other...does anyone here have any experience with the Rokon? I love their mountaingoat nimbleness, but I'm concerned with their dependability. A friend of mine has two Honda quads, one with 8000 miles, the other with 12000, so that's a strong point for them. I'd hate to be broken down 30 miles from camp on a bike.


I had a Honda Rincon 650 and used it for skidding logs-loved it and it never let me down!


----------

